# Old Arturitis has taken it's toll on my hands & finger's now



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For the past couple weeks I can hardly grip the pouch...Do to bad Arthuritis

But it is to great releaf to Metro Goods Eric has came to my aid...I bought a UniShot Alum Frame..Minor custom work done

to it...flat black paint & paracord wrap handle.....I banded it up with thra blue & small leather pouch..OTT....for bb's

it has a 2 pound pull weight.....

I aso have gotten a alum Figure 8 shooter from Peppermark....whick came with a tube set....

I have been using both on & off for bb's.....Right now the Unishot seems to work very well...with little effect for my

band hands & fingers....

I don't know maybe a squeeze ball may help my finger's to stay loosened up..Hot water seems to help......OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Believe me, I do feel your pain ... more and more these days. Sounds like you are doing the right thing ... lighter draw weight, but just keep shooting. Wish I had some brilliant solution to pass along ... I would use it myself!!! Yep, the heat is good. Also, you might check out "pulsed electromagnetic field therapy" ... use Google. It has helped me some. Cortisone injections did not do me much good at all. Hang in there, my friend.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry about that friend! I have it some but not too bad yet.

rs


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> For the past couple weeks I can hardly grip the pouch...Do to bad Arthuritis
> 
> But it is to great releaf to Metro Goods Eric has came to my aid...I bought a UniShot Alum Frame..Minor custom work done
> 
> ...


Im with ya on arthritis and lighter draw weight. One of the reasons i switched to shootin 177 bb's and tiny rocks most. You can get good speed with little draw weight. And PFS shooters just added more fun. Plus you can carry a couple of hundred bb's and lil pfs in the pocket and no one even notices ha.

If you shoot out doors much the zinc coated (silver) bb's are easier to see where there goin in the daylight.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, I too am understanding what you are having trouble with.

Of all the "ritis's", that damg Arthur is the worst of the bunch.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you thought about maybe using one of those trigger releases that archery guys use? Kinda like the slingbow modification were you add a string behind the pouch.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You should restart your slingshot career as a lefty. Probably fling BBs all over the yard at first, but I bet you'd get the hang of it pretty quick.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Use your teeth!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe start using the light skinned mechanic gloves. the sudden cooling of your body temp. aint helping. when i used to weld a LOT, i started to use some mechanic gloves all the time. my hands quit feeling swollen and aching. the cool down period is what makes things worse. other things you can do is to do some finger excercises before and after, and maybe try an archers type of grip, between the index and middle finger.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My arthritis has gotten to the point I cannot make or shoot the hand held slingshots. But I can still shoot the Starship. The main reason Is that you don't grip the Starship, as you pull the bands they draw the Starship back into your hand. I also have been having trouble with my back and cannot stand but for a few minutes at a time so I have started shooting from a sitting position.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friends for you welcomed comments....I made a via phone call to the doc's office (clinic)

was recommended too use Like Bag Balm to keep the skin soft & moist as well as start using a excerisce ball

squeezing it few times a day will help..Plus check into to some different foods that effect arthuritis....that will help releave joint pain....

so I am off to a good start with a light band set for now..doing a google search on the foods......Going to head out & get a soft squeeze ball..

At my age here I need all the help I can get.....I will not give up.....OM


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I think Byudzai has the right idea, I have been shooting right handed all my life, but when I took up shooting the slingshot I went left handed because of the arthritis in my left thumb from haven been broken and dislocated several times, and so far it has been a smooth transition, good luck to ya.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> My arthritis has gotten to the point I cannot make or shoot the hand held slingshots. But I can still shoot the Starship. The main reason Is that you don't grip the Starship, as you pull the bands they draw the Starship back into your hand. I also have been having trouble with my back and cannot stand but for a few minutes at a time so I have started shooting from a sitting position.


I liked you video my friend....If things get worse of for me with shooting..I will have to look in to a Starshooter.....Thank you for sharing this..OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Drhanson said:


> I think Byudzai has the right idea, I have been shooting right handed all my life, but when I took up shooting the slingshot I went left handed because of the arthritis in my left thumb from haven been broken and dislocated several times, and so far it has been a smooth transition, good luck to ya.


I am right eye dominate...when holding a shooter in my right hand..pulling back with left hand...To me the target looks fuzzy

so I have too shoot left handed.....I may end up with a Starshooter or using a archery release........OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice video, WS ... and a good suggestion. With the extra long draw on that starship, you can get really good velocity even with light bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Charles said:


> Cortisone injections did not do me much good at all.


+1 on that. I've had a number of cortisone shots in different joints over a 30 year period, and they never provided any worthwhile benefit. Good luck with your problem---hope it's temporary...


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

One thing I have adopted is the hot soaks in the morning now doing the morning dishes has become physical therapy. :rofl:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Advil or Aleve works for me.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear how Arthur is hurting so many and even disabling some. My wife suffers with it and diabetic neuropathy. She has been prescribed a pharmacy compounded cream for use several times a day. One of the main ingredients is capsacin ( the main ingredient in pepper sprays and jalapeno peppers). Repeated application reduces the sensory nerve feelings.

Another sometimes effective treatment is warm wax. You actually put your hands in a pot of warm wax and pull them out like making a candle. The coating slowly hardens while providing deep heat to the hands. When cooled, you just peel it off into the pot and reuse it.

Hopefully you all will stay active in the forum, even if your physical activity slows down. Your knowledge and wit would be missed.

Wish I had more to offer.

Just keep doing what you can, when you can, and enjoy life.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The grip between thumb and index finger is not super strong to begin with; mine was severely weakened by stroke. I bought a spring clamp from Harbor Freight for a buck (four & 1/4" long, black with orange plastic slip-on grips and jaws) and it's really helped. It was too strong at first - I use it once or twice a day usually during insipid commercials. The improvement in grip strength and stamina has been significant. I know this isn't an arthritis cure but it might help someone else with problems in that area. *


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *The grip between thumb and index finger is not super strong to begin with; mine was severely weakened by stroke. I bought a spring clamp from Harbor Freight for a buck (four & 1/4" long, black with orange plastic slip-on grips and jaws) and it's really helped. It was too strong at first - I use it once or twice a day usually during insipid commercials. The improvement in grip strength and stamina has been significant. I know this isn't an arthritis cure but it might help someone else with problems in that area. *


yes sir: it has to do to the tention of the spring being some what strong...I can see where this would help build up strength in the fingers....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

erniepc1 said:


> Sorry to hear how Arthur is hurting so many and even disabling some. My wife suffers with it and diabetic neuropathy. She has been prescribed a pharmacy compounded cream for use several times a day. One of the main ingredients is capsacin ( the main ingredient in pepper sprays and jalapeno peppers). Repeated application reduces the sensory nerve feelings.
> 
> Another sometimes effective treatment is warm wax. You actually put your hands in a pot of warm wax and pull them out like making a candle. The coating slowly hardens while providing deep heat to the hands. When cooled, you just peel it off into the pot and reuse it.
> 
> ...


Yes ..I read some place on the inner net about using capsacin..you are suppose to eat a bunch of it..Helps the body...OM


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Get better my friend and check out the food idea helps me in my case
and TBG or latex in 1 cm by 25cm works snappy,got 95m on the crony with a 7or 8mm steel ball 
(Every body on the forum )get better my slingshot-friends
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Get better my friend and check out the food idea helps me in my case
> and TBG or latex in 1 cm by 25cm works snappy,got 95m on the crony with a 7or 8mm steel ball
> (Every body on the forum )get better my slingshot-friends
> Cheers


For this week I am using thera Blue.. that gives me 2# pull right now....I will cut down TBG & Latex .030 straight cut too 1/2" wide x 7" long...that should give me approx 5# pull....I use a 34" draw to my ear lobe for anchor.....I have to shoot OTT...sideways I keep getting fork hits & also the hands....

I have 1 shooter I can shoot sideways..I may switch to that shooter to help elimate any hand slap.....For this week I am shooting BB'S...indoors

working with 20 Feet max....When I am hot I get 9/10 hits on soda can.....when a off day maybe 5 hits...I have found it is all in the release for me...

so working on a smoother release.....OM


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

My grandpa has arthritis. He swears by picking up a few buckeyes and putting one in his pocket, then switching them out every couple of weeks. Hope you get to feeling better OM.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your arthritis flaring up. One of the things that helped my family is acupuncture, it's not a cure all but it does relieve pain. My bicycle friend says cardio, strength training, but just as important flexibility. Glucosamine Chondroitin helps, but it's not a quick fix either. Wish you the best


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> Sorry to hear about your arthritis flaring up. One of the things that helped my family is acupuncture, it's not a cure all but it does relieve pain. My bicycle friend says cardio, strength training, but just as important flexibility. Glucosamine Chondroitin helps, but it's not a quick fix either. Wish you the best


Well my friend ..I tell ya..it seems to come & go at times...There are 3 or 4 months that are trouble free....Then Bam it hits the hands & fingers again...

But thank you all my friends for your welcomed comments....I am checking inti this daily on the innter net...for simple treatment for ease of pain.......OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lead__belly said:


> My grandpa has arthritis. He swears by picking up a few buckeyes and putting one in his pocket, then switching them out every couple of weeks. Hope you get to feeling better OM.


I have no clue as to where to find any Buckeyes.....OM


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Back when our small community had it's own family Dr. He used to tell my Mother to use a combination of ice packs and then heat. Best of luck yo ou


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for typo error, to you is want I meant


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I knew what you ment my friend........Yahoooooooo for me today...seems Arthur just up & left over night....So Happy day of Shooting.....OM


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> lead__belly said:
> 
> 
> > My grandpa has arthritis. He swears by picking up a few buckeyes and putting one in his pocket, then switching them out every couple of weeks. Hope you get to feeling better OM.
> ...


I'll keep a eye out for some.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lead__belly said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > lead__belly said:
> ...


Hey my friend just maybe your grand dad was up to some thing there..Seems like alot of the old timers had a great wisdom for cures....OM


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I know this is an old thread....but not an old topic. Still happens. I am surprised no one mentioned DMSO. It does a number on joint pains. Not legal to be sold for human use but you can find it in some horse supply stores in a roll on tube. The roll on tube is obviously intended to be easy to apply to the human body and much too small for equine application. DMSO was originally a janitorial floor stripper for removing wax. Old janitors with arthritis found that their pain disappeared after using the floor stripper and the idea caught on way back when.


----------

